# What is a robot?



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2017)

Just curious what a robot is as listed under Total at the bottom of the screen shot.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

The net robots or bots are software gathering , for instance, info about our site for different net browsers e.g the Google. The most often we are visited by the Bing, Google Yahoo robots although I have noticed a couple of others too.

For example .. if you use the Google and write there the name of our site you are displayed with a list of topics, pictures etc.. that are available on our site including the main page of the forum. That's the info gathered by the Googlebot allowing to show you the list and redirect to the address you click.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2017)

You mean he doesn't own 10 robots?...bummer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2017)

All the search engines and other info-mining outfits use "spiders" for web-crawling. A website may use a "robots.txt" page in the TLD's index to give the spiders additional commands such as deny access, direct them to a specific page or limit content.

However, the "robots" don't look anything like they're supposed to...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## stona (Jan 2, 2017)

I've got a robot, but the missus calls it the dishwasher 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2017)

"Danger....Danger!"


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2017)

I wrote a bot once to gather some statistics on this site. The thread is probably around still. I did some analysis on popularity of aircraft on the forum and put it in a word cloud. Was quite interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2017)

I remember that, Marcel and yes, there were some really interesting results


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2017)

Just found the thread: The forum's most discussed single engined fighter of ww2 is....

I should do that again. But I will have to rewrite the bot as the site totally changed. First need time for that, I guess.


----------

